
Facebook AI Creates Its Own Language in Creepy Preview of Our Potential Future - uladzislau
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tonybradley/2017/07/31/facebook-ai-creates-its-own-language-in-creepy-preview-of-our-potential-future/#6db06841292c
======
mehh
Did some stoopid bot right that article?

------
Techhunt2195
Great Info >>> Appreciable job

